# Best way to cut ABS



## crispin

I am installing some gauges above my Single DIN radio that I installed what was a factory Double DIN space.

I bought some abs plastic to make a blank off plate above the radio so I can cut some holes in it and mount the gauges.

The stuff is pretty think, about 3/16"

What is the best way of cutting it to get a straight cut.

I have a table saw but is has a pretty aggressive blade on it.

What should I use?

Thanks!


----------



## SkizeR

sub'd.. i am going to be using abs soon and would like to know as well


----------



## [email protected]

Anything with a fine tooth blade is gonna be best. Any spiral bit in a router will work also, more flutes the better.


----------



## GS-R_Autotech

If you are just looking for straight cuts just score it(a few times) with an exacto knife and snap it clean. Otherwise use a fine tooth saw blade. Be prepared to deal with the melted edges if you use a saw, fine file or sand clean. Use a dremel for any odd/not straight cuts.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

If none of the above works for you, a simple metal hacksaw has worked well for me. It doesn't give the smoothest edge, but you can sand it down if you need to. I agree with above; try not to use power tools that spin like a dremel because it will melt more than it cuts.

Very fine woodworking hand-saws work well too. I'm a big fan of the Shark Saw styled after Japanese pull-saws. If you've never seen one, they are the last general purpose saw you'll ever need.


----------



## crispin

I was hoping I could score and snap it.

I think I will put a straight edge on it and score it a few times.

Thanks!


----------



## Pitmaster

Jazzi said:


> If none of the above works for you, a simple metal hacksaw has worked well for me. It doesn't give the smoothest edge, but you can sand it down if you need to. I agree with above; try not to use power tools that spin like a dremel because it will melt more than it cuts.
> 
> Very fine woodworking hand-saws work well too. I'm a big fan of the Shark Saw styled after Japanese pull-saws. If you've never seen one, they are the last general purpose saw you'll ever need.


XX2

You may want to give Japanese (Bear saw) a try. It cuts on the pull rather than the push, and has a med and fine tooth edges that cut a very straight line. It really does make most other hand saws obsolete, and is just a good tool to have, period, in case the score and snap doesn't cut it .


----------



## youghmama

Pitmaster said:


> XX2
> 
> You may want to give Japanese (Bear saw) a try. It cuts on the pull rather than the push, and has a med and fine tooth edges that cut a very straight line. It really does make most other hand saws obsolete, and is just a good tool to have, period, in case the score and snap doesn't cut it .


Might also come in handy too if you are attacked by a Japanese Bear.


----------



## tnaudio

I always score and snap it. If I need to cut a curve into it i will use a band saw.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Im sure its too late now, but there's a special cutter for plastuc you can get at most any plastics place for like 5 $

Looks like a razor knife with a special "hook" at the front... 










Link : http://www.homedepot.ca/wcsstore/HomeDepotCanada/images/catalog/17157.CUTTER_4.jpg

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## crispin

Thanks guys, still working on other parts of the car but will get to mounting the gauges here sometime this week.

I am going to score and snap, just bought a square yesterday to keep my line straight.


----------



## bbfoto

For the round gauge cutouts, use a high-quality Forstner drill bit, preferably with a drill press and lowish speed. Love the flush-cut Japanese hand saws, too!


----------



## mojozoom

Sit ups and crunches should really cut your abs...


----------



## finbar

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Im sure its too late now, but there's a special cutter for plastuc you can get at most any plastics place for like 5 $
> 
> Looks like a razor knife with a special "hook" at the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link : http://www.homedepot.ca/wcsstore/HomeDepotCanada/images/catalog/17157.CUTTER_4.jpg
> 
> Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)



^this


----------



## mojozoom

Sorry, I couldn't resist the joke - it was just hanging out there waiting for someone to jump on it.

You could consider a tile saw. It makes a really good mini table saw for alot of things. If you ran water in it like you do with tile you might even be able to avoid the melting globs of plastic that often come when you try to grind or cut on ABS.


----------

